# 4 weeks!!!????



## johndl58 (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh the disappointment and anticipation is gonna kill me. Bought a Glock 22 on sat. Went to the county court to submit my receipt and get my permit ammended. They told me it will be 4 weeks until I'll get my stuff back to go get my new baby. I dont know if I'm going to make it!


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

johndl58 said:


> Went to the county court to submit my receipt and get my permit ammended


What do you mean? Is it going to be a CCW gun?

Be strong! :smt082


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Sucks to live in NY...at least for the gun laws anyway.


----------



## UNCTEP (Feb 8, 2009)

Hearing stuff like this makes me glad I moved recently. I had lived in Mecklenburg County (Charlotte, NC) and moved to Iredell County (Mooresville, NC) in the past month. I've spoken with a couple of shops here and they told me that if I was still in Charlotte to expect 2-3 weeks to get a permit to purchase. In Iredell county I've been told I can get the permit from the sheriff's office, go to the shop and have a gun all in less than an hour!

So yes, I can see how 4 weeks would be a killer. Hope it goes quickly for you!


----------



## johndl58 (Jan 30, 2009)

Not ccw. I have a target/hunting pistol license. To purchase a handgun here in NY, you must buy the pistol and then take the receipt to the county of issuance. They then submit your receipt and paperwork to the judge who then has to approve your purchase. Once approved, they send you your new license(with new pistol listed on it), and a piece of paper with the county seal stamped on it. You then take that piece of paper to whomever you purchased the handgun from, and he releases the gun to you.

4 weeks, and the judge has to approve it. Unbelievable course of events.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Could be worse. In Florida, they say 90 days to get your CCW. I am at 4 months and counting. They say another month or two because of backlog.


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

I am also in NY. They told me 6 weeks just to get a date to get fingerprinted and photos. Then up to another 6 months for the license to be approved AND the 4 weeks to get it on your license over 8 months


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

johndl58 said:


> Not ccw. I have a target/hunting pistol license. To purchase a handgun here in NY, you must buy the pistol and then take the receipt to the county of issuance. They then submit your receipt and paperwork to the judge who then has to approve your purchase. Once approved, they send you your new license(with new pistol listed on it), and a piece of paper with the county seal stamped on it. You then take that piece of paper to whomever you purchased the handgun from, and he releases the gun to you.
> 
> 4 weeks, and the judge has to approve it. Unbelievable course of events.


what county are you in??


----------



## diselthis (Nov 4, 2008)

Red-5 said:


> Could be worse. In Florida, they say 90 days to get your CCW. I am at 4 months and counting. They say another month or two because of backlog.


thats for a ccw you can get a hand gun without a permit in 2 days


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

My last one took 31 days to get the amended permit back - and that was back in Sept/Oct. :smt076


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

kev74 said:


> My last one took 31 days to get the amended permit back - and that was back in Sept/Oct. :smt076


Kev from what I have heard there is a heavy influx of people requesting permits. That has put a strain on the system. With that also people that have permits have been purchasing more guns...so to your point I think these delays are here for a while.

It would be intresting to see the sales numbers for gun and ammo companies. I wonder what the numbers look like for prior year and for year to date. It might be one of the few market segments doing well in this economy.


----------



## greenchevy94 (Feb 10, 2009)

That Sux! I am glad we don't have to do that kind of crap in Texas. I feel for yall.


----------



## kenw (Feb 3, 2009)

Johndl,

Between pending state legislation and the new Federal administration, the shops here in NJ can't keep guns on the shelf. Anything and everything is flying out the door, at any price. Purchase Permit applications are through the roof, and taking as long a 3 or 4 months to process. Even ammo is selling for about twice what it is in PA.

I heard someone call it the Obama/Corzine effect.

Gun sales have always been somewhat recession proof, but this is a new high.

Best of luck with your struggle.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

rockon said:


> Kev from what I have heard there is a heavy influx of people requesting permits. That has put a strain on the system. With that also people that have permits have been purchasing more guns...so to your point I think these delays are here for a while.
> 
> It would be intresting to see the sales numbers for gun and ammo companies. I wonder what the numbers look like for prior year and for year to date. It might be one of the few market segments doing well in this economy.


I think, in Orange County anyway, there has been a deliberate slow down as the pace of new permit applicants has picked up. Any time I've spoken to the woman at the county pistol permit office, they've been very good about letting me know the status of my paperwork. The holdup for amendments is at the judge's desk and new permits get held up at the Sheriff's dept.

I was at a local shop today talking to one of the sales guys. He was telling me that their cost from the distributor for Colt AR-15's is what they were selling them for back in Dec/Jan ($1200-1300). There are a lot of people all along the supply line who are making a lot of money from the increase in gun sales.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

My permit modifications just took me 4 days. drop off reciepts to pick up slips. And then my LGS had one more she just had to show me (and i just had to buy lol) (just added .. a few)


----------



## johndl58 (Jan 30, 2009)

niadhf said:


> My permit modifications just took me 4 days. drop off reciepts to pick up slips. And then my LGS had one more she just had to show me (and i just had to buy lol) (just added .. a few)


Lucky you. Obviously you're not even remotely close to NYC. I'm in a bordering county to NYC so it takes much much longer.
The part I dont like is when the clerk tells me it(current permit and sales receipt for new gun) goes to the judge and she has to APPROVE it and send it back. That makes me nervous.


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

johndl58 said:


> Lucky you. Obviously you're not even remotely close to NYC. I'm in a bordering county to NYC so it takes much much longer.
> The part I dont like is when the clerk tells me it(current permit and sales receipt for new gun) goes to the judge and she has to APPROVE it and send it back. That makes me nervous.


I dont think it should make you nervous. As long as you are purchasing a legal gun. That is how I understand it. If you have you permit and purchase ten guns that are legal in that state then they should be approved.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

The judge has to sign off on any change (amendment) to the permit, and since adding a gun is considered an amendment, it goes to the judge.

Its all part of the way the Great State of New York does things.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

diselthis said:


> thats for a ccw you can get a hand gun without a permit in 2 days


Where's that? Down here it is 5 working days, weekends/holiday's not included.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

God I love my Old Kentucky home. The only thing we wait on is to save the moneyto go the shop. I've bought them three at a time then went in a week later and got two more. I think I'd go nuts in a waiting state.:smt005:smt009:smt168


----------



## Semi- Auto (Feb 11, 2009)

Texas doesn't make you wait either. They run you through NCIC while you are standing there to make sure your not a Felon or a Nutbag, ( takes about 3 minutes), if your clear you pay the man and take your weapon. If you have a concealed carry permit you show it and they skip the backround check.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Semi- Auto said:


> Texas doesn't make you wait either. They run you through NCIC while you are standing there to make sure your not a Felon or a Nutbag, ( takes about 3 minutes), if your clear you pay the man and take your weapon. If you have a concealed carry permit you show it and they skip the backround check.


Yep, you gotta love Texas, hot weather and all!!:smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Lets say you lay down your money for a gun submit your request and the Judge, having a bad day, declines your permit. Is the vendor required by law to refund the purchase price or can you simply be out the cost of the gun?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

TOF said:


> Lets say you lay down your money for a gun submit your request and the Judge, having a bad day, declines your permit. Is the vendor required by law to refund the purchase price or can you simply be out the cost of the gun?


Most say they will refund your money if your permit is declined, but I wouldn't be surprised if there were shops out there that would either refuse to refund the price, or would hit you with a "restocking fee" or some other crap.

Funny though, NY state law doesn't address this. So much for protecting the citizens.... 

The really crazy part is that while you're required to buy the gun before you can get the permit, by law you're not allowed to even handle a handgun before you get your permit. So for your first gun anyway, you have to buy a gun that you might never had a chance to even pick up and hold.


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

kev74 said:


> Most say they will refund your money if your permit is declined, but I wouldn't be surprised if there were shops out there that would either refuse to refund the price, or would hit you with a "restocking fee" or some other crap.
> 
> Funny though, NY state law doesn't address this. So much for protecting the citizens....
> 
> The really crazy part is that while you're required to buy the gun before you can get the permit, by law you're not allowed to even handle a handgun before you get your permit. So for your first gun anyway, you have to buy a gun that you might never had a chance to even pick up and hold.


Kev74, I was told at the shop last week that once you receive the letter in the mail that states you have been approved you can take that into the gun shop and then be able to handle the gun and find one that "fits"

Then the down payment. 
Then to the police station. 
Then the wait to be approved 
the back to the shop to pick up the gun.

I am new to this so please correct me if I missunderstood. This is what I was told at the shop.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

There is a bit of difference between counties, but NYS law says you can't handle a handgun without a permit.

NYS Penal Law Section 400

Weather or not your local shop wants to comply with the law is another story. :smt083


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

kev74 said:


> There is a bit of difference between counties, but NYS law says you can't handle a handgun without a permit.
> 
> NYS Penal Law Section 400
> 
> Weather or not your local shop wants to comply with the law is another story. :smt083


I agree on that. What I was trying to say was that when you get approved for a permit they send you a letter (at least in dutchess) and with that you can then take that to the shop and hold gun because you now have been approved for a permit.

Then go and jump through all the other hoops to have it amended.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Here in Orange County, you have to hand in proof of ownership of a gun before your paperwork will be processed. By the time you get the letter saying your approved here, you can go and get the permit the same day.


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

kev74 said:


> Here in Orange County, you have to hand in proof of ownership of a gun before your paperwork will be processed. By the time you get the letter saying your approved here, you can go and get the permit the same day.


Roger!


----------



## johndl58 (Jan 30, 2009)

rockon said:


> I dont think it should make you nervous. As long as you are purchasing a legal gun. That is how I understand it. If you have you permit and purchase ten guns that are legal in that state then they should be approved.


I dont mean nervous in the sense I wont be approved, I mean nervous in its just another avenue to control the whole right to possess a handgun. A lot of areas down here that seem open to interpretation in my opinion. Rules that could be twisted to suit whomever wanted to change things.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

johndl58 said:


> A lot of areas down here that seem open to interpretation in my opinion. Rules that could be twisted to suit whomever wanted to change things.


That's it exactly. The other part is that they keep making it more and more difficult to complete the application process with the intention that less applicants will follow the process through to completion.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

johndl58 said:


> ... Rules that could be twisted to suit whomever wanted to change things.


Welcome to the world of politics!!


----------



## johndl58 (Jan 30, 2009)

Politics?! Hell, seems like the whole world is starting to work that way.


----------



## johndl58 (Jan 30, 2009)

Figured I'd throw out an update. I guess they give you worst case scenario, because it ended up only being about a week and a half before I received my amended permit and picked up my Glock 22. Not too bad I guess.


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> God I love my Old Kentucky home. The only thing we wait on is to save the moneyto go the shop. I've bought them three at a time then went in a week later and got two more. I think I'd go nuts in a waiting state.:smt005:smt009:smt168


Gotta agree. I love this state sometimes. Not only the ease of purchase, but there are limitations on the amount of time the county\state can take on getting you your CCW. As soon as I submit my info to the county sherrif's department, they legally have to either deny me or issue my CCW within 60 days. At least thats what the sherrif and the Kentucky State website said. Hope it's true.


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

I live in Vermont, New York is so close but yet so far on gun issues! If I decide to buy a gun I can have it home in an hour shooting it. We can carry any place that is not a school or federal building. I carry to work every day, sometimes concealed and sometime not!
I guess there are a couple of things I still like about Vermont.
I wish some of these liberals would move back to their states!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

rfair said:


> I live in Vermont, New York is so close but yet so far on gun issues! If I decide to buy a gun I can have it home in an hour shooting it. We can carry any place that is not a school or federal building. I carry to work every day, sometimes concealed and sometime not!
> I guess there are a couple of things I still like about Vermont.
> I wish some of these liberals would move back to their states!


Yep. Vermont has it so right that Alaska copied them. Now to get the other 48 on board. I get to VT any (and every) chance i get.


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

rfair said:


> I live in Vermont, New York is so close but yet so far on gun issues! If I decide to buy a gun I can have it home in an hour shooting it. We can carry any place that is not a school or federal building. I carry to work every day, sometimes concealed and sometime not!
> I guess there are a couple of things I still like about Vermont.
> I wish some of these liberals would move back to their states!


I get up to Vermont often can you recomend a good gun shop in the lower Vermont area. I ususlly travel to Manchester. Since I can not handle a handgun here in NY until I get my permit. (Could be another 6 months) I would like to get up there and get a feel for some guns before purchasing them. 
Thanks


----------



## Suge296 (Feb 24, 2009)

You guys have it rough.

I'm in Wa state. I bought a XD .45 yesterday with my tax return and will have it by next weekend. I also applied for my concealed carry and should ahve that in 3 weeks.

I'm going nuts waiting to get my hands on my new pistol in a week!


----------

